

Land Book - The best and most inspiring landing pages - techr
http://www.land-book.com/

======
josscrowcroft
They're all aesthetically pleasing, but it'd be nice to see the highest-
converting and find out what makes them successful.

Some landing pages look like shit but convert like the Spanish Inquisition, so
I'd rather base my inspiration on those than a pretty but poor-performing
landing page.

~~~
pmtarantino
Hi Joss. Could you provide some examples about these last landing page with
good convertion? I am really interested to see them :D

~~~
twog
Im not taking a shot at patio11 here, because he clearly is a standout member
on HN & knows what he is doing, but <http://www.bingocardcreator.com/> is a
good example.

It doesnt follow any of the "design trends" you would see on dribbble or have
the modern look that the sites on land-book do, but I would guess it converts
much higher than most of these sites.

~~~
OmegaHN
To me personally (I don't keep up with professional design trends), that is an
amazingly well designed page. I click on it and I immediately know what the
website is used for. All of the well-designed websites are too low on content;
I have to search for what the website is about, and if I didn't already know
what the products were I would be immediately turned off.

For instance, on the Spotify website, I am told two things: it is called
Spotify and it has something to do with music. "Music for every moment"
doesn't tell me much about the functionality of the product and really doesn't
sell me on it. Lapka is even worse by not telling me a single thing on the
actual page.

------
bluetidepro
This is a great resource for startups! My biggest suggestion would somehow be
a way to filter by things like type, style, etc. (a lot like
<http://patterntap.com/> does). It would also be nice if I could view more on
a page, so I don't have to click through 11 pages of posts. Again, great work!
:)

 _I don't see a way to submit a site to be added to the list, so I'll comment
it here._ You should add these 2 great landing pages:

<http://www.ebay.com/new> & <https://www.facebook.com/about/graphsearch>

------
ssharp
I'm not sure I'm entirely seeing the value here. You're presenting "the best"
landing pages but there is no criteria for what makes the landing page "the
best". I suppose as a source of inspiration, having lots of landing pages
thrown in your face is useful but I'm still left wanting more from this.

What's the goal of the landing page? Why does this design meet this goal
better than if it were designed in this other way? Some analysis of the
landing page and service, coupled with analytics and conversion optimization
results, would make this significantly more valuable of a resource.

------
talmir
So. Many. Blurry. Photobackgrounds!

They are nice and all, but most of them are almost copy-paste jobs of each
other.

~~~
dizzystar
Not only that, but I'm not feeling the long scrolling thing. It was relatively
unique and cute the first few times I've seen it, but I really would like to
see the conversion data for sites that choose to place the sign-up and
information 3 virtual miles below the fold.

~~~
dangrossman
There are a couple recent-ish case studies where super long landing pages
outperformed short ones even for SAAS stuff:

<http://www.conversion-rate-experts.com/seomoz-case-study/>

------
sensosam
Thanks for sharing this, its a great resource.

I'm in the process of making a landing page for something I've been working on
right now.

It would be great to get some feedback from the HN community - you guys all
have way more experience than me.

The app is called Senso, and its designed to make it easy for children to
recognise and learn about emotions in themselves and others:

<http://senso.launchrock.com>

The page isn't quite ready yet but its hopefully not too far off. There's a
known issue with black lines appearing on the sides of the video in safari.

In particular, it would be fantastic to get some ideas for giving incentives
for people to share the page. We still need to clean up the section after the
signup too :-/

Thanks in advance!

------
peterhajas
They all look the same! Big text, picture, sweeping statement.

------
cviedmai
I've always found pretty hard to compete _just_ with the typical landing page
- beautiful image, nice mission statement and a sign-up botton. how to out
stand?

Personally, I've always found good the landing page of Dropbox with 120s video
that explains exactly the core. Something almost impossible with a one-liner.

------
daralthus
Great! Bookmarked next to <http://hoverstat.es>

------
timjahn
The only thing that matters about a landing page is how successful it is at
converting.

Who cares if it has blinking text and a giant animated under construction
sign? If it converts, it's good.

------
jimboyoungblood
dunno that these are the "best", but this definitely inspires me to NOT make a
landing page like these examples..

------
d0m
Hey, Dropbox isn't new but it still very clean and to-the-point landing page.

------
nikunjk
Infinite scroll please?

